# DETROIT | Projects & Construction



## Titan Man (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah, or something new, but inspired by Art Deco, just to fill all those voids in the city centre.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

The need to preserve these older homes and towers will only grow with each decade, because not only are they living monuments to the design and lifestyle themes of the past but their level of detail and individuality will likely become more a thing of the past. Most modern skyscrapers are decidedly more machine-like in their appearance and construction technique, to the point where we're seeing waves of designs copied in different cities. (Skyhouse condos, for example.) Plus we'll continue to see fewer buildings featuring the level of masonry as shown in past styles like Art Deco, meaning these golden age structures face becoming more and more the rarity. Best to hold on to what we have while we've the chance, and Detroit will be a great laboratory in that regard.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

erbse said:


> And the region's largest infrastructure project, mostly paid for by the Canadian state,
> will vastly improve the road connections and accessibility from both sides,
> and release stress from the Ambassador Bridge and the centers of Detroit and Windsor:
> 
> ...


Canada offers peek at Gordie Howe bridge work
http://www.detroitnews.com/story/ne...offers-peek-gordie-howe-bridge-work/90094654/


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit Development Map
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1j4y8eJCSszKMGZ5rKYs7wjgzO8s


----------



## bobjgumby (Mar 31, 2016)

Another great development.

Southeast corner of Grand and Woodward. Ralph C Wilson Foundation a restaurant and 10 apartments are locating there.

I hope they fix the details at the top along the Grand Blvd side.


----------



## bobjgumby (Mar 31, 2016)

I would have posted a link and a picture but this site is stupid and won't allow it until I have 10 posts.


----------



## bobjgumby (Mar 31, 2016)

Sorry just trying to boost my post count.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome Bob, you can do it! Just pick a random thread at "About the forums" to get your post count to 10, or comment some other threads here. 


Bring on the affluent elderly! kay:

*Moceri Cos. plans $1.2 billion investment in senior living communities in next 10 years*

Part of the 3,400-unit Blossom Collection plan formally announced Wednesday morning at Oakland University.

Projects are planned in Auburn Hills (Blossom Park) and Oakland Township (Blossom Ridge), where the first groundbreakings will be held; plus Rochester (Blossom Mills); Clinton Township and Sterling Heights and elsewhere in Macomb County.


----------



## bobjgumby (Mar 31, 2016)

http://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/2016/10/12/new-center-tenant/91971826/












bobjgumby said:


> Another great development.
> 
> Southeast corner of Grand and Woodward. Ralph C Wilson Foundation a restaurant and 10 apartments are locating there.
> 
> I hope they fix the details at the top along the Grand Blvd side.


----------



## Hanao (Sep 16, 2015)

*Motown Museum plans $50 million expansion* 



> By Dustin Walsh / Crain's Detroit Business
> 
> Detroit's famed Motown Museum plans to undergo a $50 million expansion.
> 
> ...












You can see two more illustrations of the planned museum when you follow this link. Didn't know how to copy them in here. :nuts:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

awsome!!


----------



## bobjgumby (Mar 31, 2016)

Hanao said:


> *Motown Museum plans $50 million expansion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

This a couple of weeks old but still exciting. This is from an article in Crain's


> Dan Gilbert's team has two months to submit its development and financing plans to the Detroit Downtown Development Authority for its plan to build a new high-rise building on the former J.L. Hudson's department store site.
> 
> It's possible that building, which would sit on the vacant 2-acre site on Woodward, could come in at 60 stories, sources are telling me.


This could possibly be taller than the Ren-Cen to become the tallest in the city. We will know sometime in the next 2 to 4 months.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow. A new tallest skyscraper for Detroit possibly incoming, who would've expected that just one year ago! 

Certainly it's all thanks and due to this glorious SSC thread right here!


----------



## mmcd (Sep 4, 2016)

This sounds exciting! I'm very interested in visualising the revival of great cities like Detroit, i'd be interested to do some visuals for a new skyline for the city! where would be a good place to start??


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

If this continue Detroit will be Comeback City of the whole World and maybe another name can also be The Rise of Fenix


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

And then hopefully people will look at what happened along Cobb Avenue and finally decide that wholesale demolition like that of the irreplacable historic context should NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN!!!!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Actually they should think about several *reconstructions* in Detroit, maybe whole ensembles and blocks/neighbourhoods even. It's terryfying to see the loss of historical continuity in parts of the city, esp. around Downtown.


----------



## Luke09 (Jul 25, 2016)

So great to see all of this activity in Detroit. Thank you to everyone for posting all of those amazing projects.


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

mmcd said:


> This sounds exciting! I'm very interested in visualising the revival of great cities like Detroit, i'd be interested to do some visuals for a new skyline for the city! where would be a good place to start??


You may want to start here to get an idea of the current skyline. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792698&highlight=detroit&page=25
Also here is an excellent article about what is envisioned that was posted in the Detroit thread in the Midwest section of N America http://www.architectmagazine.com/design/maurice-coxs-detroit_o


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

$100 Million investment in Kahn and Fisher Buildings (article
Kahn Building

"http://detroit1701.org/New%20Center-Albert%20Kahn%20Building.html"

Fisher Building

"http://pinterest.com/pin/134052526382241886/"


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

More details from the developer and an article


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

testdrive said:


> You may want to start here to get an idea of the current skyline. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792698&highlight=detroit&page=25
> Also here is an excellent article about what is envisioned that was posted in the Detroit thread in the Midwest section of N America http://www.architectmagazine.com/design/maurice-coxs-detroit_o


The skyline is quite full from a horizontal perspective, but it is images like this that make me angry!








http://usa.streetsblog.org/2014/06/24/7-photos-show-how-detroit-hollowed-out-during-the-highway-age/









http://detroit.cbslocal.com/2015/07/02/historic-detroit-hotel-to-be-imploded-to-make-way-for-new-red-wings-arena/

This scene was once filled with very dense development. At least a nice new stadium is going in there.









http://www.crainsdetroit.com/article/20140407/NEWS/140409874/three-construction-companies-would-become-team-that-builds-new-red


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

Well from a glass half full perspective this revival is starting to spill into the neighborhoods.
Here is an example
Here is a neighborhood by neighborhood of what is currently happening. A good place to bookmark if you want to watch the trends, but it is hopeful.
This is going to take time, the whole downward spiral started about 60 years ago and the revival really is only a few years old. Personally most of that empty space would have been torn down anyway just not all at once, but circumstance conspired where a perfect storm developed to make it happen. In a way it might work out for the best as it really does give an opportunity no other large city has seen so far, a thoughtful way to design a space for what the future demands.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, large swathes of Berlin had (or still have) the same opportunity, as WW2, post-war planning and the Berlin Wall ravaged the city. But for North America it certainly is pretty unique.

Let's hope Detroit makes the best of it. Urbanises, densifies, diversifies. And that it doesn't repeat its mistakes or makes a bunch of new ones (like tearing down even more heritage buildings).


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

^^ See all you have to do is ask and it happens. A building by the train station which we all hope one day will be renovated has been spared demolition. Article here


----------



## Leshommes (Apr 26, 2016)

It happened to almost every city in America, the highways were purposefully built on black neighborhoods to displace them and allowed for white flight, suburban development was subsidized by the government so white people could segregate themselves. Europe committed suicide during the first world war and American cities committed suicide in different ways. Only the cultural stigma against big cities in America lasted decades longer than a war. 

The United States is a very racist country, filled with hate and ignorance, but the newer generations show some change. 

The Brush Park development is going to start construction on Tuesday so it's not all doom and gloom. http://www.dailydetroit.com/2016/11/25/pics-renderings-large-brush-park-project-start-construction-next-week/


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

Well the part that where you say they built freeways just in black neighborhoods is just not true. I grew up in west Detroit and they built the Southfield freeway, then 675 through my neighborhood, a white working class neighborhood. White flight was more the result of Red Lining practices by Real Estate companies. In Detroit's case it was the first to experiment with the idea of freeways (called expressways back then) with the Davidson Expressway built in the 40's. Building freeways was not a government conspiracy but it was a combination of a lot of things. The G.I. Bill with mortgage help, the baby boom, freeways and fear tactics by the Red Lining all contributed to the white flight which started in the 50's but really took off after the Detroit Riots/Insurrection, depending on your point of view. Were there racist policies, you bet, but there was no grand conspiracy. That would take coordination, teamwork and organization and we are talking about the government after all 

Oh if you are interested in following the progress of the new arena here is their twitter https://twitter.com/LCA_Detroit?t=1...5c1fbf05dc8490&uid=49978271&nid=244+272764941


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

That is an amazing project and I hope that several more like it will fill in those unner neighborhoods rather than abandoning them entirely.

This is a map of Detroit's red-lining from 1939. Red means no loans, whatsoever. Yellow made it hard, but not impossible. Loans were easy to get in green areas, and practically given away in blue areas (undeveloped land). The presence of one black family or one Jewish family caused the block to be painted red. Most existing development was painted yellow.









https://detroitography.com/2014/12/10/detroit-redlining-map-1939/


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

It is one thing to hear about these kind of practices but to see it and know it was an accepted way of doing business is really sobering. I see my house was in a yellow area and if I remember right was built 4 years after this map was made.


----------



## Black Cat (Oct 12, 2002)

Its shocking to see such a map, yet one imagines there are maps like this for every major city in the US. Presumably these types of red-lining maps predate 1939 (when did they actually start?) and demonstrate not only the racism endemic within the financial loans industry but also shows that the issues which erupted in the 50s and 60s date back decades, were masked over to some degree by WW2, and then raised its nasty head in the post war period. This type of red lining of streets and blocks etc. would have seriously prevented the building stock from being invested in, and presumably it was only when such red lining ended and mortages could be borrowed to buy and fix up older homes in inner city areas did serious rehabilitation of much housing stock could actually begin, as it did in the mid to late 1960s. These maps and the related policies also are assumed to be important tools for those speculative land owners, developers and construction industry who were advocating for, and building, suburban housing and related road based commercial and government development in the outskirts to the detriment of the downtown and inner city districts.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

The maps were created in 1933 by the Home Owners Loan Corporation. It was a Federal Government system to subsidize home loans, and they tried to quickly decide where best to spend money, letting their racism control the decisions. 300 maps were created, only for the largest cities and their surroundings.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_Owners'_Loan_Corporation

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redlining

In these cities, African-American investors took advantage of the situation. They pooled their cash and bought a single home on the block for the original high market rate. This caused the whole block to be painted red, and the remaining homeowners on the block sold all their homes for significantly less than the they were worth immediately before, to the investors. They rented out the houses, some of which became two- or three-family homes. The idea is called Blockbusting.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blockbusting

The practice continued until 1977 and some say it continues still in more covert ways. The federal and state governments took advantage of the declining property values in city centers for massive demolition and redevelopment projects for government buildings, highways, colleges, hospitals, malls, and industrial parks. It had a particularly huge effect on Detroit due to the sole industry, the automobile industry, moving to the outer suburbs or even further, removing the city's chief employer. Even worse, JL Hudson's, who had the massive downtown department store, built 4 malls in the inner-ring suburbs of Detroit, Northland (built in 1954), Eastland, Southland, and Westland, which drew all of the retail out of the city center. With the last streetcars being removed by 1956, and some lines not being replaced at all in the bus conversion, there was little reason to go to Downtown Detroit. In 1967, after massive "slum clearence" that often targeted African Americans, including over 160 acres to build the Lafayette Park housing project, a huge race riot destroyed 412 buildings, and with 43 dead, it became the primary source of news about Detroit, giving an image of the city as being downright dangerous. Today, with so little of its population actually living in or near Downtown, there is too small of a resident population for a serious development effort to take place, something that is gradually changing. If Detroit can get its Renaissance to actually begin, people might actually take advantage of the Real Estate bargain there and move back to the city. 

If you go to the Local Home Values chart on this listing for a group of 54 homes in Detroit just west of Downtown, you will see the plummeting of Detroit's home values, that have bottomed out and are VERY SLOWLY rising back up.
http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/3915-Greenspan-St-Detroit-MI-48227/2096216247_zpid/?utm_source=AreaVibes&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=listing_realestate

Hopefully some investors will see this and start spending on Detroit real estate.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Very interesting stuff! I heard about the redlining and blockbusting practices, but had no idea of the scale. Jeesh. :shocked: That surely explains a lot about urban development in post-war America.

You always learn something new at SSC, thanks!


----------



## urbanlover (Feb 14, 2005)

> *
> Gilbert’s new project spurs ‘vertical era’ in Detroit*
> 
> Brush Park’s face-lift is the beginning of a new era in Detroit, says real estate developer and Quicken Loans founder Dan Gilbert.
> ...


http://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/2016/11/29/gilbert-brush-park-city-modern/94618696/


----------



## Leshommes (Apr 26, 2016)

It's no a conspiracy at all, just because a few white working class neighborhoods happened to go down in the process doesn't change the goal. 

Suburbia was heavily subsidized by the government in order to create segregated communities for white people who didn't want black people into their suburban neighborhoods. http://www.citylab.com/housing/2015/09/how-the-federal-government-built-white-suburbia/403321/

It happened to every city in America, Canada did not allow segregative suburban sprawl which is why Canadian cities are significantly more urban and better planned than American cities.


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

Absolute nonsense. Nothing in your resource talks about the freeways. We already said there were racists policies about housing and those are excellent examples of those policies. Freeways are partly an outcome of those policies but where they were put was not an attempt to segregate the races. The races were already segregated. I grew up there. the purpose of the freeways was never, I repeat never to purposely displace anyone black or white. Where are you getting this? Freeways were the result of the Eisenhower administration as a means to move not only freight but also military men and equipment quickly (research the requirements of road widths and bridge heights to accommodate military needs, which btw became necessary during the Cuban Missile Crisis when massive amounts of material was moved into Florida) as well as to move people from the suburbs who moved there as a result of the above mentioned practices. They didn't move there because of freeways. Of course they went through black neighborhoods in the inner city but also through white working class neighborhoods located outside the inner city but still in the city limits. As many white neighborhoods were affected as black neighborhoods.

More new skyscraper proposals for downtown by Gilbert


----------



## Leshommes (Apr 26, 2016)

The Freeways are what allowed the people to flee to the suburbs in the first place, otherwise they would have never been able to keep their jobs and move at the same time. 

The Fisher and 75 interchange was specifically built on top of Black Bottom and when that wasn't enough they destroyed the rest with Lafayette park. You're kidding yourself if you think they didn't target minority neighborhoods. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odF4GSX1y3c&t=123s&ab_channel=Vox


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

So let me get this right according to that video, they targeted those black neighborhoods that were thriving so they could destroy them and by destroying them they hoped to accomplish what? They did not build the freeways first so that whites could leave they built them because they had already left as a result of the above mentioned policies. My neighborhood was destroyed too and it was not an isolated white neighborhood. Follow 696 and you will see what I mean
 
At the time it was built all those were white neighborhoods and over time much of those neighborhoods were destroyed too. I don't disagree about the affect the freeways had but it wasn't because of race. It was more of a result of social class and resources. If you were in working class area white or black chances are you could not fight where these went if you were in an area of means then you stood a better chance and in the 60's it most likely would be white. In the case on Greenwich Village one of the supporters of the group opposed to a freeway was Eleanor Roosevelt, hardly someone who would support a racist plan. The youtube video you used while correct in where the freeway went draws erroneous conclusions. They sort of put the cart ahead of the horse. Anyway I am sure I did not convince you but that's all I got


----------



## robertwood (Jul 12, 2014)

In Boston the Southeast expressway cut off the city proper from the Northside which was prominently Italian. Everything isn't about race all the time you know


----------



## Feindbold (Oct 11, 2013)

*3550 Cass Ave.*

Not mentioned so far, 3550 Cass Ave. got revived:

Before









After









The building is on the National Historic Register and was vacant for allmost 50 years (acording to the construction company)
http://www.rohdeconstruction.com/portfolio.php?cat=Historic+Restoration&id=16

Also apparently all units are rented.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

awsome!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DETROIT | Monroe Block | 20 & 16 FL | Proposed



Lmichigan said:


> The vacant Monroe Block - the last empty lot on Campus Martius - now has an official, though un-named, proposal for it. The two-phase project will include a 20-story office tower on the actual Monroe Block, and behind it and on another block a multi-structure residential/retail building (with underground parking) which will reach 16-stories at its highest point. The residential/retail building is a later phase 2 and includes 250-units and 60,000 square feet of retail. It is tentatively scheduled to begin in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

robertwood said:


> In Boston the Southeast expressway cut off the city proper from the Northside which was prominently Italian. Everything isn't about race all the time you know


FYI, among the old-school racists in the Northeast, anyone without Northeast or Northern European heritage (and I mean, strictly, the UK, Germany, France, Benelux, Denmark, or Scandinavia) was considered 2nd class and therefore undesirable--white or not. Just saying.


----------



## robertwood (Jul 12, 2014)

aquaticko said:


> FYI, among the old-school racists in the Northeast, anyone without Northeast or Northern European heritage (and I mean, strictly, the UK, Germany, France, Benelux, Denmark, or Scandinavia) was considered 2nd class and therefore undesirable--white or not. Just saying.


Good point. There has been a lot of discrimination against a lot of people over the years. I only meant to point out by my commnet that the highway system wasn't some grand conspiracy against blacks as some would seem to argue.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow, seems like Detroit is truly coming back to life.


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

If anyone is thinking of visiting Detroit here is a B&B that just got sold that is in the Bush Park redevelopment area Another excellent example of some great architecture from back in the day.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hopefully the Yazbecks will use the money to buy and renovate more of the Detroit mansions.

Also, 4 neighborhoods received $1.6 Million for some local projects. It isn't much but it will hopefully have some effect. Work will begin in January 2017. In all four neighborhoods, shops, restaurants, and employers are all within a 20 minute walk, the type of neighborhood revitalization they need to focus on to keep the benefits locally. 



> Islandview/ Greater Villages: The Islandview/ Greater Villages RFP will invest $600,000 in a comprehensive neighborhood framework that includes improved approaches to landscape design, stormwater management and streetscaping. A portion of the funding will be dedicated to development of the Beltline Greenway, a non-motorized trailway along a former north-south railway that runs between Beaufait and Bellevue. The Beltline Greenway will complement existing efforts to connect the City’s greenway network. (Awarded to SmithGroup JJR, Christian Hurttienne Architects, with subcontractors HR& A, Quinn Evans, Copenhaganize and the Center for Community Progress).
> 
> The Northwest/ Grand River Corridor: This RFP will provide $380,000 in investments for the construction of an improved landscape/stormwater management system, new mobility/streetscape strategies and increased focus on economic and workforce development in these neighborhoods. (Awarded to Design Workshop, with sub-contractors Mannick & Smith, Lorcan O'Herlihy Architects, and Ventra).
> 
> ...











http://detroit.curbed.com/2016/12/6/13853610/20-minute-neighborhoods-detroit-city-planning

Work is also finally beginning on the renovation of the old Wayne County Administration Building.











> A $2.6 million restoration project has begun at the Old Wayne County Building in downtown Detroit.
> 
> A building permit was issued last week to begin work on the 225,000-square-foot building at 600 Randolph St. The majority of the work will be on the exterior masonry and window restoration, according to a source familiar with the project. There is also expected to be work on the exterior's stairs and concrete around the building.
> 
> ...


http://www.crainsdetroit.com/article/20161202/NEWS/161209963/restoration-work-begins-at-old-wayne-county-building


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

^^ That building is gorgeous!


----------



## Weissenberg (Jul 31, 2014)

A Detroit-based initiative by three Dutch students:


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

^^ Wonderful to see this kind of excitement.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL (Dec 12, 2009)

clearly inspired by leeds town hall-


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

Just down the street used to be the Old City Hall torn down in 1961

http://historicdetroit.org/galleries/old-city-hall-old-photos/
If you were on the roof of the Old City Hall you could see Wayne County Building that they are about to renovate. 


http://historicdetroit.org/galleries/old-city-hall-old-photos/


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

The Q Line (formerly named M-1 Woodward) Stations will be heated, have wifi access, and screens to tell when the next train will arrive there.








http://detroit.curbed.com/2016/12/9/13898388/qline-stations-m1-rail

This project is amazing and I hope they greatly expand it into an enormous transit network for Detroit. The empty streets have plenty of space.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Too bad the old City Hall of Detroit was demolished!  Part of its identity, just torn down carelessly? 
Man, it was on par with New York's City Hall! I think they should reconstruct it.

What sits on the site today?


----------



## bobjgumby (Mar 31, 2016)

erbse said:


> Too bad the old City Hall of Detroit was demolished!  Part of its identity, just torn down carelessly?
> Man, it was on par with New York's City Hall! I think they should reconstruct it.
> 
> What sits on the site today?











Picture from DESAI/NASR Consulting Engineers website.
http://desainasr.com/portfolio/one-kennedy-square/


----------



## Titan Man (Mar 4, 2015)

^^ Ew.


----------



## bobjgumby (Mar 31, 2016)

Here is pretty much the same view before.










From the Historic American Building Survey at the Library of Congress


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

Here is a great Blog that explains how the layout of the city evolved http://detroiturbanism.blogspot.com/


----------



## robertwood (Jul 12, 2014)

erbse said:


> Too bad the old City Hall of Detroit was demolished!  Part of its identity, just torn down carelessly?
> Man, it was on par with New York's City Hall! I think they should reconstruct it.
> 
> What sits on the site today?


There was a time in America when anything modern was considered better than anything old and buildings like this were routinely knocked down in most U.S. cities. There was little appreciation for them at the time but we all sorely miss them now and wonder what they could possibly have been thinking at the time. Unfortunately, unlike Germany, there is no precedent for rebuilding lost architectural treasures. As I have said before on SSC, your historic buildings were robbed from you by war and the communists afterwards while we destroyed our history ourselves. I think that historical difference accounts for the different attitudes between Germany where there is a lot of reconstruction and in the U.S. where there is none. As and aside Erbse I see you on a lot of American city sites on SSC. It's nice that you care about this country as well as your own.


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

robertwood said:


> There was a time in America when anything modern was considered better than anything old and buildings like this were routinely knocked down in most U.S. cities. There was little appreciation for them at the time but we all sorely miss them now and wonder what they could possibly have been thinking at the time. Unfortunately, unlike Germany, there is no precedent for rebuilding lost architectural treasures. As I have said before on SSC, your historic buildings were robbed from you by war and the communists afterwards while we destroyed our history ourselves. I think that historical difference accounts for the different attitudes between Germany where there is a lot of reconstruction and in the U.S. where there is none. As and aside Erbse I see you on a lot of American city sites on SSC. It's nice that you care about this country as well as your own.


A minor point (and quite off-topic), but to bluntly say that "historic buildings were robbed from you by [...] the communists" is simply not true. The Eastern European countries took vastly different approcheras to rebuilding after the war. For example the government in Poland fully supported the painstakingly difficult rebuilding of Warsaw. And while it's true that historic Berlin did not fare well after the formation of East Germany, other cities such as Rostock was left largely intact.


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

More new housing to be added. A mixture of 4 rehabbed buildings and 2 new ones.


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

A nice short video on the David Scott Building


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

Last hurdle for new international Gordie Howe Bridge to Canada is solved. Its a go and will be completed by 2022. Another great addition for Detroit.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

So many great news for Motor City! kay:



ThatOneGuy said:


> *Detroit's Metropole Building becomes headquarters for Bedrock*
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732334&page=8


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

Came across this promo on the neighborhoods of Detroit. After the first couple of minutes yu get the idea, but there is another side to the neighborhoods other than the desolation you see and hear about.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

https://twitter.com/DistrictDetroit/status/889566100437991424

The new arena, LCA HQ and WSU business school under construction.


----------



## Luke09 (Jul 25, 2016)

el palmesano said:


> DETROIT | Monroe Block | 20 & 16 FL | Proposed


This building is being bumped up to 35 floors according to an article in one of Detroit's local newspapers: http://www.detroitnews.com/story/bu...e-blocks-downtown-detroit-building/104830138/


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

Just a little additional info on the above mentioned proposal This is a very big project in addition to the office tower. Much more stuff. Scheduled to break ground next year and it is only a block away from Detroit's new tallest scheduled to begin in Dec


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Great to see this complex revitalized:

*Shinola Hotel Detroit*



Lmichigan said:


> A forumer over at SSP found some quality images on reddit of the Shinola Hotel renovation and new construction project. The thing is going to be absolutely _stunning_ when construction wraps up:
> 
> *Woodward Side*
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403460&page=220


More great news:

*Google signs office lease in downtown Detroit

Google has finalized its plans to move downtown with a lease signing for a new office space alongside the Little Caesars Arena, company officials announced Monday.

The 29,000-square-foot office will be at 52 E. Henry St. More than 100 employees will occupy the space following the move planned for spring 2018. *


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

And some more revitalization, larger blocks are now being redeveloped:



Lmichigan said:


> *City Modern* at Brush Park is well under construction. Though, I'm still not 100% all of what is under construction. I know for sure the multi-family "flats" buildings are being built at the moment along with some of the existing renovations. It appears some carriage homes and town houses are also under construction, so maybe the duplettes are the only thing not under construction?
> 
> Photos by Michelle & Chris Gerard
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403460&page=220


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Even more:



ThatOneGuy said:


> The Third Precinct police station from 1897 is being restored/converted


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732334&page=9&highlight=detroit


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*David Stott Tower*

The long-abandoned Art-Deco *David Stott Tower* is finally undergoing complete restoration to its original condition!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Book Tower* undergoing its thorough sandblast renovation:









https://i.redd.it/8khvr1yw7i1z.jpg


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Detroit really is getting grip!

Bedrock to begin Hudson's site work in December

Billionaire businessman Dan Gilbert's real estate development company is preparing to break ground in December on a 52-story skyscraper at the site of the former J.L. Hudson's department store in downtown Detroit, Bedrock LLC executives said Wednesday.
Bedrock CEO Jim Ketai and President Dan Mullen said the company is making plans to begin demolishing the existing four-story underground 1,100-space parking garage that was built after the old Hudson's building was imploded in 1998. 

Project website:
http://www.hudsonssitedetroit.com/


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Monroe Blocks Detroit*



ThatOneGuy said:


> Renders released for a large scale revitalization project of empty lots in downtown.
> 
> *Schmidt Hammer Lassen Architects*
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732334&highlight=detroit&page=8


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

This one turned out great, too:

*Foundation Hotel Detroit*



ThatOneGuy said:


> Detroit Fire Department Headquarters, now Foundation Hotel
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732334&page=9


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Linkedin, Adient and Microsoft are moving in downtown Detroit.

*Demand in housing is getting very strong: * http://www.detroitnews.com/story/ne...ng-demand-greater-downtown-detroit/104928998/

"The partnership released the study, its third, in collaboration with Invest Detroit and Zimmerman/Volk Associates, Inc.

The study notes that the average rent in a multi-family building in the greater downtown area is $1,703 a month for 862-square-foot unit. The average price for a 1,273-square-foot unit for sale is $338,263.

Findings in the study include:

■*There is demand each year for 1,230 to 1,500 new market-rate rental and for-sale multi-family units, and an estimated demand for 414 to 512 affordable rental and for-sale multi-family units.*

■Over the next five years, estimated demand for new market-rate rentals and for-sale multi-family units is 6,150 to more than 7,500 units. There will be a demand for 2,070 to more than 2,500 affordable units for rent or sale.

■Nearly 76 percent of units developed since 2014 were market-rate and 24 percent are affordable, or income-restricted units.

*Nearly 7,400 new units have been proposed and are in the pipeline throughout the greater downtown area.*


----------



## Wayden21 (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't know much about this town, was just curious to have a look here, but I am so happy for this city to recover from the crisis! It seems to have many jewels, and it certainly didn't deserve to fall apart like it did for few years!


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The past, present, and future of the Hudson’s site
https://detroit.curbed.com/2017/11/21/16675694/hudsons-site-history-future


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mike Ilitch School of Business at halfway point in construction
http://www.crainsdetroit.com/articl...-of-business-at-halfway-point-in-construction









Also, the new Little Caesars headquarters is also going up quickly. The pizza-shaped glass windows are supposed to be installed later this month.


----------

